# [Encryption] NTFS volume, truecrypt (abandon)

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut à tous,

J'ai encore une question relativement simple.

Je souhaite crypter un répertoire sur une partition ntfs que je puisse décrypter à partir de n'importe quelle plateforme.

Je pense que truecrypt doit faire ce que je veux mais je rencontre un ptit problème:

Sous gnome je lance truecrypt afin d'utiliser l'interface graphique et j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :

```
mamachine extdisk # truecrypt 

No protocol specified

Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?

mamachine extdisk # echo $DISPLAY

:0.0

```

Il y a certainement une solution simple.

Sinon je suis ouvert si vous avez d'autres softs à me conseiller.

Bonne journée.Last edited by KageBunshinNoGentoo on Wed Nov 18, 2009 8:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est lié à X. Que vaut ta variable DISPLAY ?

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut XavierMiller,

Comme indiqué dans mon message, la variable DISPLAY est la suivante :

```
echo $DISPLAY

:0.0 
```

----------

## Leander256

Est-ce que tu as lancé ta session X en tant que root? C'est juste une piste, mais vu que tu exécutes la commande en tant que root, il se pourrait que ton serveur X refuse d'afficher l'application si tu es en utilisateur normal. Jète un oeil à man xhost.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Salut Leander256,

Excuse moi pour la réponse tardive mais il s'avère que je ne me suis pas penché sur la question encore.

J'ai eu beaucoup de boulot, pas beaucoup bidouiller ces temps cis.

Je passe le sujet en abandon et retesterai plus tard. Merci quand même

----------

